# Les limites de sens que ne donne plus l’ordre social



## Voce

Salve a tutti e buon anno nuovo.

In un articolo che indaga le motivazioni che spingono certe persone a intraprendere attività e sport rischiosi a scopo ludico-ricreativo mi sono imbattuto in una frase di cui non sono certo di aver afferrato correttamente il senso. La riporto nel suo contesto:

"Dans un monde où il importe de faire sans cesse ses preuves, et non moins à ses propres yeux, dans une société où les références sont innombrables et contradictoires, un monde de compétition professionnelle et économique où il convient d’afficher sans cesse ses propres mérites, l’individu cherche dans une relation frontale avec le monde une voie radicale d’expérimentation de ses ressources personnelles d’endurance, de force et de courage. À défaut d’emprise sur le monde, la limite physique vient remplacer *les limites de sens que ne donne plus l’ordre social*".

Questa che segue è al momento la mia traduzione:

"In un mondo in cui è importante dimostrare continuamente il proprio valore, non da ultimo a sé stessi, in una società in cui i riferimenti sono innumerevoli e contraddittori, un mondo di competizione professionale e economica in cui è necessario ostentare senza posa i propri meriti, l'individuo cerca in una relazione frontale con il mondo un modo radicale di sperimentare le proprie risorse personali di resistenza, di forza e di coraggio. In mancanza di un'influenza sul mondo, il limite fisico sostituisce *i limiti di senso che l'ordine sociale non dà più*".

Continuo a chiedermi se questa traduzione sia esatta e se non ci sia un modo migliore per rendere ciò che l'autore (un sociologo) intende dire.

Grazie in anticipo per ogni suggerimento in merito.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve,
a me che sono francese la parte in grassetto sembra ottima. 
Ma mi domando se c'è una parola più possente per rendere "emprise".
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Voce

Salve, LesCopaind'abord. Forse, invece di "influenza", "ascendente"?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Forse, ma "emprise" mi sembra più "_violente_" che influenza o ascendente - ma posso sbagliarmi. 
Sarebbe possibile "controllo"? (E una questione più che un suggerimento. Non dimenticare che sono francese... e che il mio livello in italiano non è glorioso )


----------



## Voce

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Forse, ma "emprise" mi sembra più "_violente_" che influenza o ascendente - ma posso sbagliarmi.
> Sarebbe possibile "controllo"? (E una questione più che un suggerimento. Non dimenticare che sono francese... e che il mio livello in italiano non è glorioso )



Sì, credo che "controllo", ma anche "dominio" o "potere" possano tradurre "emprise" nel senso da te indicato.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Voce
grazie per queste precisioni.


----------



## Necsus

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> grazie per queste precis*az*ioni.


----------

